# Dermobion ilium dermapred



## eventer28 (17 March 2017)

I have a huge pot (200g) of dermobion the wonderful green stuff. I bought it in Dubai last month when my horse had mud fever but never needed it. Let me know if you need it.. tel: 07557507317


----------



## Fiona (17 March 2017)

Auction it off on ebay... You'll make a fortune 

Fiona


----------



## Nicnac (17 March 2017)

Careful. I bought some over t'internet and got a stroppy letter from the VMD threatening me with importing illegal products! My lawyer wrote back and I never heard another thing but it scared me something chronic


----------



## eventer28 (18 March 2017)

Oh no - I didn't buy it on the internet. bought it when I was in Dubai. It's a huge pot so would be great for someone that has lots of hoses.


----------



## ycbm (18 March 2017)

It's illegal to import. You should have been stopped at customs. Why on earth are you getting rid? It lasts for years and is worth its weight in gold. Nothing works like it on mud fever and wounds. We old timers really miss the stuff!


----------



## Goldenstar (18 March 2017)

Yes I mourn the loss of green ointment


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 March 2017)

another who had it as my 'go to'


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 March 2017)

I can still remember the smell of the magic green ointment... Remind me someone please, why can we no longer get it in the UK?

*wonders if Brexit may mean that we can eventually get Dermobion again*


----------



## Puddleduck (18 March 2017)

I think it was banned for containing carcinogens


----------



## PorkChop (18 March 2017)

I miss it too!


----------



## ycbm (18 March 2017)

Puddleduck said:



			I think it was banned for containing carcinogens
		
Click to expand...

No, I don't think so. It was not licenced for use in horses and another cream came on the market that was, and EU (?) rules say that has to be prescribed instead.


----------



## quizzie (18 March 2017)

ycbm said:



			No, I don't think so. It was not licenced for use in horses and another cream came on the market that was, and EU (?) rules say that has to be prescribed instead.
		
Click to expand...

It was because of the risk of carcinogenesis.....due to the Nitrofurazone it contains......but I think they had to feed rats large amounts of nitrofurazone to induce cancer.....so it was more of a possible than probable risk.


----------



## ycbm (18 March 2017)

quizzie said:



			It was because of the risk of carcinogenesis.....due to the Nitrofurazone it contains......but I think they had to feed rats large amounts of nitrofurazone to induce cancer.....so it was more of a possible than probable risk.
		
Click to expand...

My vet got that wrong then!   What a shame, it was so effective. I have just read that the company in Australia that was making it has discontinued it, so no hope of ever getting any more


----------



## eventer28 (19 March 2017)

I'm so naughty - you want to buy it?


----------



## ozpoz (21 March 2017)

I cynically believe that we can no longer get it because it was just too good...


----------



## irish_only (23 March 2017)

I wonder if the op would put it in lots of small pots so we can all have some. The best stuff ever!!


----------



## plaspenmon (18 August 2017)

eventer28 said:



			I have a huge pot (200g) of dermobion the wonderful green stuff. I bought it in Dubai last month when my horse had mud fever but never needed it. Let me know if you need it.. tel: 07557507317
		
Click to expand...

Do you still have this by any chance?


----------



## tristar (18 August 2017)

my vet said`we can`t get anything any good anymore`!

although i have bought stuff abroad in the eu no problem in the british isles not available

and must say a good dollop of something that actually works must be a lot less toxic than using a useless thing that takes ages and still does not clear up the problem completely.


----------



## AnnieBananie (31 January 2018)

My pal has some if you are still looking? Happy to put you in touch


----------



## plaspenmon (2 February 2018)

AnnieBananie said:



			My pal has some if you are still looking? Happy to put you in touch 

Click to expand...

Yes please! sallyvanveen@manx.net


----------



## Andalucian (4 February 2018)

I'll have it if its still available, magic stuff.


----------



## OldFogie (4 February 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			......*wonders if Brexit may mean that we can eventually get Dermobion again*
		
Click to expand...

Then that would be its ONLY positive feature! Haha. Oh the wonderful green greasy miracle worker. It was the only thing that kept my mare's mud fever in check until I spent about two flippin' grand ( in the 70's!) on getting Newmarket Equine to make some specific mouse serum which cured her forever - it fact I think it did such a good job - her feet went around sterilising the paddocks!

Apparantly Dermobion didn't have the necessary certification as vetineriary medicine and the manufacturer's didn't want to pay for it so it was discontinued.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (7 February 2018)

Goldenstar said:



			Yes I mourn the loss of green ointment
		
Click to expand...

Me too it worked brilliantly for my horses gross ecema. I nearly cried when i used up the last little bit of my last tube. 
Miss the green stuff


----------



## Archangel (7 February 2018)

irish_only said:



			I wonder if the op would put it in lots of small pots so we can all have some. The best stuff ever!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm in. 

It is almost worth a trip to Dubai.


----------



## AnnieBananie (14 February 2018)

Phone her on *07801 078158&#8236;
 she does have some left


----------

